# Mirror backing on tank... can it be removed



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i have a chance to get a 35-37 gallon tank for a cheap price. Only problem is they state it has a mirror backing and from my reading removing the mirror is not so simple. Has anyone tried removing a mirror backing and is it a PITA and not worth it or is it doable. Not looking to do a ton of work to remove it.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I just googled it and using "paint remover" is supposed to work very well.

Edit: HT remove 'mirror' coating from glass - Trash To Treasure Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I suggest just to cover it with some nice picture. If u wanna really remove it try the glue remover but has to rinse the tank couple of time before do any thing else with.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

sion342 said:


> I suggest just to cover it with some nice picture. If u wanna really remove it try the glue remover but has to rinse the tank couple of time before do any thing else with.


There is only one issue I see with trying to cover up the mirror. The picture would have to be on the inside of the tank, and as we all know that is where the water goes. I can't imagine a scenario where that could be a good thing.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

You could add a 3d background which will cover up the mirror


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

well so far the guy hasnt even written me back. so who knows if i even have a shot at the tank


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

here is a pic of the tank. I think i may be able to scrap it off from the looks of it what do you guys think?


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you could a razor blade with glass cleaner.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i would totally look into those 3d backgrounds, if done right they can really look amazing and it'll save you from scapeing for hours lol


----------



## Bourgeois37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, the mirror backing can be removed. I also was given a tank ( 65 gal ) with a mirror backing. I posted the same question and decided, it might be fun to restore a tank. It took about 3-4 hrs, but well worth it. You will need muratic acid, paint stripper and scrapping blades. The backing is two coats of materials. The first coat being paint. So you use the paint stripper on the first coat to get to the mirror coat. Once all the paint is gone, you are left with a metal looking coating that easily comes off with the acid. Just paint a thin coat of acid across and let sit a few minutes. Do this in sections so not to let acid sit on your glass to long. This is all there is to it. Just remember safety, and gloves. As these are toxic, and should be done outdoors. Hope you find this process as gratifying as I did.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bourgeois37 said:


> Yes, the mirror backing can be removed. I also was given a tank ( 65 gal ) with a mirror backing. I posted the same question and decided, it might be fun to restore a tank. It took about 3-4 hrs, but well worth it. You will need muratic acid, paint stripper and scrapping blades. The backing is two coats of materials. The first coat being paint. So you use the paint stripper on the first coat to get to the mirror coat. Once all the paint is gone, you are left with a metal looking coating that easily comes off with the acid. Just paint a thin coat of acid across and let sit a few minutes. Do this in sections so not to let acid sit on your glass to long. This is all there is to it. Just remember safety, and gloves. As these are toxic, and should be done outdoors. Hope you find this process as gratifying as I did.


Would Acetone also work?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

acetone was not listed upon search. MRS is company and product name of mirror silvering remover. Paint stripper and sharp razor blade(step 1 paint), then muriatic acid for silvering(follow proper safety protocol for acid{gloves , glasses avoid splashing,old clothes(long sleeves)})


----------

